
United Nation's Online Volunteering Program - simon_acca
https://www.onlinevolunteering.org
======
simon_acca
This is awesome!

Original credit goes to:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21783848](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21783848)

Reposting for visibility.

